# Predictive interference on my Thunderbird Email.



## BML

I must have pressed the wrong button sometime but all of a sudden I find that as I'm typing an Email a predictive call it what you will shows a series of words above my typing and it puts me off. Can anyone let me know how to dump it?


----------



## Gary R

As far as I'm aware, Thunderbird does not have predictive texting. It does have autocomplete for addresses, but that does not appear to be what you are describing.

If you're using W10, then it could be that you've turned on predictive text for your keyboard ....









Turn On Predictive Text in Windows 10 for Laptop & Hardware Keyboard


Windows 10 won't know predictive text on regular laptops or while using hardware keyboards. Here's how to turn on predictive text in laptops.




windowsloop.com





... turning it off is just a reversal of the method described above for turning it on.


----------

